# Paige Spirinac: Good for women's golf or not ?



## User101 (Feb 6, 2018)

Just read a GM article about her being Sports Illustrated swim wear model 2018. She sure does divide opinion when it comes to womens golf, so is she good for it or a distraction ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2018)

Given her ranking http://www.rolexrankings.com/en/rankings/ I'd suggest she either needs to knuckle down to her game or maybe focus on the media side of it. Clearly the two aren't mixing well. I would think you'd need to ask her peers on whether she's helping the game or not. I'm not sure and while publicity for the womens game is necessary, does it really have to come in the form of her (and others) regularly flaunting their figure and does that really help grow the sport to girls and women?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2018)

Is she not on sabatical from golf and hence not playing golf at the moment. Therefore her ranking is irrelevant, as she is not presently a pro golfer. She is concentrating on her social media presence, and part time modelling. Sports illustrated swim wear edition sounds perfect for her.

Non thread. Move along.


----------



## duncan mackie (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't think it's really about the golf - she's a modern 'wanebe';  I wish her well but that article was the first time i became aware of her and I probably won't hear about her again (not that she will worry about that)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Is she not on sabatical from golf and hence not playing golf at the moment. Therefore her ranking is irrelevant, as she is not presently a pro golfer. She is concentrating on her social media presence, and part time modelling. Sports illustrated swim wear edition sounds perfect for her.

Non thread. Move along.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't aware she was on a sabbatical.


----------



## User101 (Feb 6, 2018)

She was official starter at the Dubai Desert Classic, she also did a teaching class with Rory, so she is still clearly connected with golf, so safe to say her and female golf are still connected I'd say.


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 6, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Just read a GM article about her being Sports Illustrated swim wear model 2018. She sure does divide opinion when it comes to womens golf, so is she good for it or a distraction ?
		
Click to expand...

What has she done for women's golf? Played in a couple events and now quoted as she doesn't want to play competitively, instead focussing on media work. 

"_I don't know if I'll ever be fully accepted in the golf industry because what I do is so different and no one has really ever done it before. People don't know what to call me or what I'm doing, but I feel like I'm having a positive impact on the game"  
_
I can think of a few things to call you!!


----------



## user2010 (Feb 6, 2018)

Absolutely good!!!!:clap::thup::smirk:


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2018)

I think she does more harm than good, will young girls/ladies think theyâ€™ve got to have a body and looks like her or Carly to be successful, as thats all you see more of across the media rather than the real true lady â€˜golfersâ€™ right at the top who look more like overweight Rottweilers chewing a lemon sherbet!


----------



## Curls (Feb 6, 2018)

I thinks she's great for golf full stop. 

I think this thread is doomed though.


----------



## Dogma (Feb 6, 2018)

Had the pleasure of meeting her in Dubai during the DDC and she is even more lovely in person, and I don't just mean to look at. 

She speaks so passionately about the game and her experience with bullying that she is a fantastic role model for not just women but also men.


----------



## Curls (Feb 6, 2018)

Dogma said:



			Had the pleasure of meeting her in Dubai during the DDC and she is even more lovely in person, and I don't just mean to look at. 

She speaks so passionately about the game and her experience with bullying that she is a fantastic role model for not just women but also men.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## drdel (Feb 6, 2018)

In the PR world there's very rarely bad publicity - just depends on the spin/context.

It ain't going to hurt and the exposure is probably good.


----------



## TreeSeeker (Feb 6, 2018)

drdel said:



			In the PR world there's very rarely bad publicity - just depends on the spin/context.

It ain't going to hurt and the exposure is probably good.
		
Click to expand...

Think i'd agree with that. Keeps the sport in peoples minds and hopefully means other people think about taking it up to some degree. Although I would add i don't think its about good for "women's golf" just golf.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2018)

Well she's no Laura Davies that's for sure.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 6, 2018)

Well I bet there has never been a thread started about the woman ranked next to her in the standings, so can't be a bad thing I'd say.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Feb 7, 2018)

And Crossfield has never played with any other lowly ranked woman....


----------



## Capella (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't neccessarily think she attracts any more women to the game. Don't get me wrong, I am sure she is a nice person, but she kind of personifies so many things that are wrong not only in golf or sports, but the media world ingeneral. Now, does she bring more (male) viewers to an event? Yeah, possibly. Does that help women's golf in general? Debatable. It might produce some extra income short term, but I don't think it is a healthy way for women's golf to progress in the long run. Women's golf should be attractive for performance (where the professional side of it is concerned) and for it's benefits for the player on the amateur side. Not for tits and long legs. What we need is more of a message of: Golf is good for you, no matter how you look while doing it.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 7, 2018)

Who is she don't think I have ever seen her on tv never mind a leader board


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't think she is trying to be good for women's golf. She's just making a career for herself and fair play to her. 

I'm not sure she's even good enough to trouble any leaderboards on the tour. She's sort of like the Anna Kournikova of golf at this point.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2018)

Fish said:



*I think she does more harm than good, will young girls/ladies think theyâ€™ve got to have a body and looks like her or Carly to be successful, *as thats all you see more of across the media rather than the real true lady â€˜golfersâ€™ right at the top who look more like overweight Rottweilers chewing a lemon sherbet!
		
Click to expand...

Such a good point.  We have a 13yr lass who has great potential and has been selected for the England Under-16 Girls Squad.  She is now going through that phase of life that all girls go through - doubting themselves and their looks, stroppy and grumpy at times etc.  She is working very hard on her game - but what might she think if she looks at Paige Spirinac and the success she has had - and asks why - and whether she should work so hard if Spirinac gets where she is - basically on the back of her looks.  And how might our lass compare herself with Spirinac.  I am not saying she is or will - because she seems very focussed snf driven - but who knows how young girls minds work.


----------



## drdel (Feb 7, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Such a good point.  We have a 13yr lass who has great potential and has been selected for the England Under-16 Girls Squad.  She is now going through that phase of life that all girls go through - doubting themselves and their looks, stroppy and grumpy at times etc.  She is working very hard on her game - but what might she think if she looks at Paige Spirinac and the success she has had - and asks why - and whether she should work so hard if Spirinac gets where she is - basically on the back of her looks.  And how might our lass compare herself with Spirinac.  I am not saying she is or will - because she seems very focussed snf driven - but who knows how young girls minds work.
		
Click to expand...

Modern kids are more savvy with the media than you  might think. Give your daughter more credit I'm sure it'll make no difference to her what such people do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 7, 2018)

Will she register on the radar of a young female golfer? She might on a teenage boys radar but not a girls. What has she achieved in golf terms?

She has done well for herself using the combination of talents that she has but in pure golfing terms she has made no impact.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Will she register on the radar of a young female golfer? She might on a teenage boys radar but not a girls. What has she achieved in golf terms?

She has done well for herself using the combination of talents that she has but in pure golfing terms she has made no impact.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, this is what I was thinking. A young female golfer would more likely look up to those whose names are at the top of the leaderboards I would have thought. I doubt any of them are thinking I'll use golf as a stepping stone to a modelling career. That's not exactly a common leap is it?


----------



## dufferman (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't think she's helping the women's game. Who are we kidding, she's not posting swimsuit pictures in Sport's Illustrated for teenage girls sake is she?

People like Charley Hull, who does bits on Sky Sports here and there, is helping grow the game. Henni ZuÃ«l who presents on Sky Sports occasionally is helping grow the game by bringing the women's tour to a wider audience.

If my daughter wanted to find a role model in the game of golf, I don't think I'd be pointing her towards Paige's Instagram account.

Saying that, my daughter is 11 months old. So I don't have to worry about all that yet.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 7, 2018)

Social media wise she is a more successful Carly Booth.

Both have people talking about them and but both ultimately have had to remove clothing to do so which I find is indicative of the modern world which is quite sad.

I wish both well but European Woman's golf looks like its grinding to a halt which is also sad and worrying.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 7, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Such a good point.  We have a 13yr lass who has great potential and has been selected for the England Under-16 Girls Squad.  She is now going through that phase of life that all girls go through - doubting themselves and their looks, stroppy and grumpy at times etc.  She is working very hard on her game - but what might she think if she looks at Paige Spirinac and the success she has had - and asks why - and whether she should work so hard if Spirinac gets where she is - basically on the back of her looks.  And how might our lass compare herself with Spirinac.  I am not saying she is or will - because she seems very focussed snf driven - but who knows how young girls minds work.
		
Click to expand...

question tho wouldnt you tell the young lady to look at Spirinac and Booths rankings .. they may be gorgeous but they arent 1 and 2 in the world.. top 2 are natural looking (not that spirinac and booth arent.. just that they have the looks people want more often than not)


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 7, 2018)

Good for the game - not sure.

Good for the bringing attention to the game and bringing it to a wider audience - most definitely. She has 1.3m followers on Instagram and continuously posts about golf - playing, practising and being at events. That's got to be good for the game.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 7, 2018)

I think she's largely irrelevant to women's golf. I don't think she has an impact on it either positive or negative.

Whether she is a good role model or not for teenage girls is a different question, but actually, putting to one side the approach she takes to getting noticed, she comes across as a thoroughly decent person. I'm not sure which teenage girls would really pay any attention to her. I wager that something like 90% of her instagram followers are male.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2018)

drdel said:



			Modern kids are more savvy with the media than you  might think. Give your daughter more credit I'm sure it'll make no difference to her what such people do.
		
Click to expand...

Not my daughter.  And yes - I am sure the lass is very media savvy - so for instance she tends to keep out of the groups pics of the juniors even though she is one...just not cool to be seen with a bunch of 6-12yr olds...

But just saying - I can see why a promising young lass _might _just think what's the point for all the slog and hard work when looks can get me onto the tour.   The other side of the coin though could be that she sees an attractive young lass who is making it - by mixing an undoubted talent at golf with being a cool young lady.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 7, 2018)

Fish said:



			I think she does more harm than good, will young girls/ladies think theyâ€™ve got to have a body and looks like her or Carly to be successful, as thats all you see more of across the media rather than the real true lady â€˜golfersâ€™ right at the top who look more like overweight Rottweilers chewing a lemon sherbet!
		
Click to expand...

You might be selling the fairer sex short their Fish, unless you think they aren't smart enough to realise it is still 'lowest score wins'


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 7, 2018)

Guess I am pre-historic but I had never heard of her before this thread.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 7, 2018)

May be I just don't understand humans very well. But I don't know why people would think they have to look like Paige Spiranac to make it in golf? After all, she hasn't actually *made it* in golf. All she is is a decent golfer who is also attractive. In golfing terms she is a non-entity.

Now if the question was; is Rory McIlroy or Jason Day or Adam Scott or Tiger Woods etc a bad role model for young lads/men wanting to take up golf? that would be a different thing all together.

They are very fit, more muscular than most people and hit it a mile. Does this mean youngsters are going to be hitting the gym too hard, taking steroids in order to get bigger etc etc etc


----------



## drdel (Feb 7, 2018)

JamesR said:



			May be I just don't understand humans very well. But I don't know why people would think they have to look like Paige Spiranac to make it in golf? After all, she hasn't actually *made it* in golf. All she is is a decent golfer who is also attractive. In golfing terms she is a non-entity.

Now if the question was; is Rory McIlroy or Jason Day or Adam Scott or Tiger Woods etc a bad role model for young lads/men wanting to take up golf? that would be a different thing all together.

They are very fit, more muscular than most people and hit it a mile.* Does this mean youngsters are going to be hitting the gym too hard, taking steroids in order to get bigger etc etc etc*

Click to expand...

You have a point; but at the moment society is concentrating on hyping ladies as being the underdogs.
I'm told by people in teaching that young boys/men are becoming more and more focussed on the 'gym' look which is leading them into the hi-protein / steroid culture which is damaging to their long-term health.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2018)

I believe she has very little or any connection to golf anymore and has zero affect on the game - why would she , her fame is being on the Internet and being pretty nothing to do with golf. Suspect 99% of the Golf population have no idea who she is.

As for the cyber bullying- itâ€™s poor that people abused her because of playing in a LET event it wasnâ€™t her fault she got an event based on her popularity  - but why didnâ€™t she just delete her Instagram or twitter profile and the abuse would stop and she could instead of worrying about the online persona concentrate on being a pro golfer - but she was getting her fame and money from the online personality , I hope the bullying etc has stopped and itâ€™s great she is trying to tackle it

Overall she will only have an impact now online and not on a course


----------



## OnTour (Feb 7, 2018)

No idea started to read it then Peter Finch popped up so closed it FAST. she looks great It would make me watch the golf oh wait Michelle Wie bending over is enough.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 7, 2018)

She raises the profile of the sport through her social media activity which will connect with a specific generation that the sport needs to raise its profile in, so I suppose that can do no harm.  Isn't the average age of female embers of golf clubs well into the 50s nowadays?  Also from the admittedly little I have seen her in course logs she comes across as very personable, and didn't she sign for PXG recently?   

I think there is a danger that she just becomes famous for being famous/attractive if she is not playing much golf.  Nothing wrong with being attractive whilst performing a skill or sport to a high level, but when the attractiveness becomes by far the major thing then I think that is not the best.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 7, 2018)

Imo sheâ€™s an irrelevance. 

If she was a little better then she could be considered to help the game. Imo the viewers she gets arenâ€™t likely to be young aspiring girls, more likely loads of men. Good luck to her if it gives her a living. That being said she has to take the rough with the smooth, Iâ€™m not condoning the online abuse, but it is par for the course online. If itâ€™s as bad as she makes out she should stop the online media she does, but of course she wonâ€™t as itâ€™s her revenues source.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Imo sheâ€™s an irrelevance.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. 
Sometimes people compare her to Anna Kornikova. But there is actually no real comparison. 
One was a professional tennis player who competed at the very highest level (4th rnd, QF's etc of grand slam events, winner of doubles grand slam and reached no 8 in the world rankings). But also did very well out of the fact she was good looking.
The other is a model who plays golf, isn't world class at golf, doesn't compete with the best week in week out. She basically has the same impact on golf as Paulina Gretkzy.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			She raises the profile of the sport through her social media activity which will connect with a specific generation that the sport needs to raise its profile in, so I suppose that can do no harm.  Isn't the average age of female embers of golf clubs well into the 50s nowadays?  Also from the admittedly little I have seen her in course logs she comes across as very personable, and didn't she sign for PXG recently?   

I think there is a danger that she just becomes famous for being famous/attractive if she is not playing much golf.  Nothing wrong with being attractive whilst performing a skill or sport to a high level, but when the attractiveness becomes by far the major thing then I think that is not the best.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to ask the 13yr old lass in our place who is promising great things what she thinks of Paige Spirinac...

She may just be one lass and so her view must just be that of one lass -  but there aren't that many 13yr old girls in the current England Under16 girls squad so her view might be interesting.

BTW - for an idea how good she is at 13 - she's quite a slight lass but last year she knocked it round Blackmoor in level par (and plenty here know of that Hants track)


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Agreed. 
Sometimes people compare her to Anna Kornikova. But there is actually no real comparison. 
One was a professional tennis player who competed at the very highest level (4th rnd, QF's etc of grand slam events, winner of doubles grand slam and reached no 8 in the world rankings). But also did very well out of the fact she was good looking.
The other is a model who plays golf, isn't world class at golf, doesn't compete with the best week in week out. She basically has the same impact on golf as Paulina Gretkzy.
		
Click to expand...

I compared her earlier to Kournikova because Kournikova sort of competed when she was young, but never won a singles title and quickly faded away, and I'm fairly sure she retired from tennis by around 25 and persued a career in modelling full time. She was always better known as an attractive tennis player rather than a really good tennis player anyway.


----------



## User101 (Feb 7, 2018)

I admire her savvy to exploit herself to get fame and fortune  as she was unlikely to get it through her game.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Agreed. 
Sometimes people compare her to Anna Kornikova. But there is actually no real comparison. 
One was a professional tennis player who competed at the very highest level (4th rnd, QF's etc of grand slam events, winner of doubles grand slam and reached no 8 in the world rankings). But also did very well out of the fact she was good looking.
The other is a model who plays golf, isn't world class at golf, doesn't compete with the best week in week out. She basically has the same impact on golf as Paulina Gretkzy.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put, AKK got to 8 in the world rankings and won a load of doubles titles, no mean feat, i doubt page will get below 80 TBH


----------



## User101 (Feb 7, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Good luck to her if it gives her a living. That being said she has to take the rough with the smooth, Iâ€™m not condoning the online abuse, but it is par for the course online. If itâ€™s as bad as she makes out she should stop the online media she does, but of course she wonâ€™t as itâ€™s her revenues source.
		
Click to expand...


Think that sums it up nicely. Online abuse isn't acceptable in any form but it's to be expected. Suspect she was initially a bit naive with it all but her online presence has got her where she is.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2018)

Whatever happened to _Golf Punk _and wondering how it's _Swinging Sirens/Bunker Babes _ feature would go down today...


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 7, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Agreed. 
Sometimes people compare her to Anna Kornikova. But there is actually no real comparison. 
One was a professional tennis player who competed at the very highest level (4th rnd, QF's etc of grand slam events, winner of doubles grand slam and reached no 8 in the world rankings). But also did very well out of the fact she was good looking.
The other is a model who plays golf, isn't world class at golf, doesn't compete with the best week in week out. She basically has the same impact on golf as Paulina Gretkzy.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on!


----------



## user2010 (Feb 7, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Whatever happened to _Golf Punk _and wondering how it's _Swinging Sirens/Bunker Babes _ feature would go down today...

Click to expand...



Still going......just online only I think:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			She raises the profile of the sport through her social media activity which will connect with a specific generation that the sport needs to raise its profile in, so I suppose that can do no harm.  Isn't the average age of female embers of golf clubs well into the 50s nowadays?  Also from the admittedly little I have seen her in course logs she comes across as very personable, and didn't she sign for PXG recently?   

I think there is a danger that she just becomes famous for being famous/attractive if she is not playing much golf.  Nothing wrong with being attractive whilst performing a skill or sport to a high level, but when the attractiveness becomes by far the major thing then I think that is not the best.
		
Click to expand...

I think you make interesting points. She'll definitely raise the profile via social media and encompass a younger demographic but she'll never make a name in the professional ranks. Whether being famous for her social media presence is actually enough to grow the game without competing I'm not sure. Her on course vlogs are interesting enough but they are miles away from the pro game. I don't see her as an irrelevance but I'm not sure how much an impact she can have on the pro side of things. If she wants to engage and grow the female/junior participation then I think that's a significant leap forward for golf


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 7, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'll have to ask the 13yr old lass in our place who is promising great things what she thinks of Paige Spirinac...

She may just be one lass and so her view must just be that of one lass -  but there aren't that many 13yr old girls in the current England Under16 girls squad so her view might be interesting.

BTW - for an idea how good she is at 13 - she's quite a slight lass but last year she knocked it round Blackmoor in level par (and plenty here know of that Hants track)
		
Click to expand...

Had a chat with our lasses coach earlier - asked him what she thought of Paige Spirinac.  As far as he is aware she isn't on her radar, thinks she probably hasn't even heard of PS - her role model is Charlie Hull.  

As it happens he thinks PS is pretty good for girls and ladies golf.  A very good player who had a go at trying to make it on the Tour - but not quite good enough so is branching out into the modelling/fashion side of things.  No bad thing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had a chat with our lasses coach earlier - asked him what she thought of Paige Spirinac.  As far as he is aware she isn't on her radar, thinks she probably hasn't even heard of PS - her role model is Charlie Hull.  

As it happens he thinks PS is pretty good for girls and ladies golf.  A very good player who had a go at trying to make it on the Tour - but not quite good enough so is branching out into the modelling/fashion side of things.  No bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

How far removed is it from what Henni Goya (Zuel) did on the LET? Didn't make a huge impact, was plagued with injuries and so moved into the media but still working on growing the ladies game in the UK


----------



## JamesR (Feb 7, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How far removed is it from what Henni Goya (Zuel) did on the LET? Didn't make a huge impact, was plagued with injuries and so moved into the media but still working on growing the ladies game in the UK
		
Click to expand...

Zuel was an actual member of the tour by ability, Spiranac wasnâ€™t/isnâ€™t. So they are completely different cases.


----------



## Sweep (Feb 8, 2018)

I will say one thing for PS. She makes golf look cool and fun. If you want to attract young people into the game, thatâ€™s what you have to do.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 8, 2018)

Is she bad for the game of golf? No, I don't think so.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Feb 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Zuel was an actual member of the tour by ability, Spiranac wasnâ€™t/isnâ€™t. So they are completely different cases.
		
Click to expand...


But you still have degree of what's right - she never won, failed to qualify for most majors etc - is that sufficient background to be involved discussing the best of women's and men's golf or should it be a past player who played to a higher standard than her?

The point for me is that the quality of her golf is largely irrelevant to the role (all be it you need to have been a reasonable golfer) and it's her performance in her media role that is the key point - therefore no different to Paige.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2018)

You are then in the realms of credibility. There is a surge in female "experts" on the men's game of various sports, whether on TMS or Sky sports midweek matches. They have no credibility whatsoever in my eyes, the level they played at being nowhere near the equivalent in the men's game. They are there for the box tickers only. These people, male or female, can act as presenters but for the pundit / expert I want to hear somewhere who has actually been there and played at the level being discussed.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

londonlewis said:



			Is she bad for the game of golf? No, I don't think so.
		
Click to expand...

I think where the only issue I'd have in respect of PS - and it isn't her fault - is that she might well get invites to tournaments that her golf does not merit, and in taking up that invitation another player does not get to play.  That tournament organisers might do that takes us full circle to the Grid Girls; President Club; PDC debate.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 8, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had a chat with our lasses coach earlier - asked him what she thought of Paige Spirinac.  As far as he is aware she isn't on her radar, thinks she probably hasn't even heard of PS - her role model is *Charlie Hull*.  

As it happens he thinks PS is pretty good for girls and ladies golf.  A very good player who had a go at trying to make it on the Tour - but not quite good enough so is branching out into the modelling/fashion side of things.  No bad thing.
		
Click to expand...

What a wonderful young lady she is.

I took my kids to the ladies Scottish Open a couple of years back. Charlie was playing with the "superstar" Mel Reid. Mel Reid missed a putt and stormed off the green with a face like thunder stormed right past us muttering and swearing. Hull walked past about 20 seconds behind her, stopped and gave my daughter her golf ball and ruffled her hair. 

Followed her progress ever since. Took 5 seconds out of her life to make a young girl very happy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think where the only issue I'd have in respect of PS - and it isn't her fault - is that she might well get invites to tournaments that her golf does not merit, and in taking up that invitation another player does not get to play.  That tournament organisers might do that takes us full circle to the Grid Girls; President Club; PDC debate.
		
Click to expand...

You could argue at the moment that Tiger Woods may get invites to tournaments that his golf currently does not merit but he puts bums on seats. 

PS brings an army of followers, online, with her. She plays in a tournament and she will tweet, instagram etc the sponsors name for days beforehand and then during the tournament, before the cut anyway. She will give the sponsors far more bangs for their buck than 99% of the other players in that tournament. If I was organising a tournament she would be the first person on the invite list. The other players have to deal with that and either get better to qualify automatically or create an online persona that brings sponsors with them. That doesn't have to be done in the same way, Eddie Pepperell for example is a fascinating bloke with lots of followers on social media but he never whips his clothes off.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			What a wonderful young lady she is.

I took my kids to the ladies Scottish Open a couple of years back. Charlie was playing with the "superstar" Mel Reid. Mel Reid missed a putt and stormed off the green with a face like thunder stormed right past us muttering and swearing. Hull walked past about 20 seconds behind her, stopped and gave my daughter her golf ball and ruffled her hair. 

Followed her progress ever since. Took 5 seconds out of her life to make a young girl very happy.
		
Click to expand...

Funny how those moments happen. Robert Rock smiled and asked me how my day was at one tournament, when every other golfer had been "in the zone". I follow him now. Little touches. It is why everyone loves Phil, he does them all the time.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You could argue at the moment that Tiger Woods may get invites to tournaments that his golf currently does not merit but he puts bums on seats. 
.
		
Click to expand...

The difference there is that Tiger has won so much he'll have lifetime rights to play the PGA tour, whereas PS hasn't won diddly


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			The difference there is that Tiger has won so much he'll have lifetime rights to play the PGA tour, whereas PS hasn't won diddly
		
Click to expand...

I get that completely but in the here and now he is taking the place of someone higher up the rankings. I was applying Hogie's argument. 

She is there to please the sponsors but the sponsors pay the money and keep the tours going so what they think is important. People might not like her being there based on rankings but in the real world of business she brings value.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Sponsors invites do not take someone elses place. The sponsors get a number of invites to fill, so they fill them. If 100 golfers qualify, and there are 8 invites, that is what you get, 108. Number 101 does not get in unless one of the 100 pulls out. The 8 invites are still invited. They could be amateurs, locals, what ever, up to the sponsors


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			What a wonderful young lady she is.

I took my kids to the ladies Scottish Open a couple of years back. Charlie was playing with the "superstar" Mel Reid. Mel Reid missed a putt and stormed off the green with a face like thunder stormed right past us muttering and swearing. Hull walked past about 20 seconds behind her, stopped and gave my daughter her golf ball and ruffled her hair. 

Followed her progress ever since. Took 5 seconds out of her life to make a young girl very happy.
		
Click to expand...

+1 - never met the lass but I'm a fan...and what a splendid role model for our budding youngster.

PS does indeed fill a different role to the likes of CH - PS will well bring a bundle of her Social Media fans to watch her in action - good thing?  Of course - mostly - though in reading about the antics of fans of the likes of Harry Styles who go and watch him play - their behaviour may not always be exactly 'up to scratch'.  But hey - we (and I include myself in the 'we') are often too precious about our game, and we can't really afford to be.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 8, 2018)

Does PS actually bring people to golf tournaments or do they just look at her online content?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2018)

I suspect online content JamesR. However, in this modern world do not underestimate that. If she can show their product to 1.2m followers, her instagram following apparently, that is more important than then 30-40k that visit a women's tournament in person. Her reach is far greater than people coming through the gate.

There was a bloke on the radio the other night as I was driving home. He was a Youtuber, no idea what he does but that is a job in itself now apparently. He had 17m followers. He was asked jokingly if Ch4 had talked to him about a programme. He replied seriously, "I don't need Ch4". He is right. He puts something on Youtube and 17m people see it, more if they like and others see it. When was the last time 17m people watched a tv show in this country? Sponsors line up for these people because of their reach.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suspect online content JamesR. However, in this modern world do not underestimate that. If she can show their product to 1.2m followers, her instagram following apparently, that is more important than then 30-40k that visit a women's tournament in person. Her reach is far greater than people coming through the gate.

There was a bloke on the radio the other night as I was driving home. He was a Youtuber, no idea what he does but that is a job in itself now apparently. He had 17m followers. He was asked jokingly if Ch4 had talked to him about a programme. He replied seriously, "I don't need Ch4". He is right. He puts something on Youtube and 17m people see it, more if they like and others see it. When was the last time 17m people watched a tv show in this country? Sponsors line up for these people because of their reach.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it was to do with the boxing match at the weekend between 2 rival YouTubers that was streamed on their channel and attracted a lot of viewers. But one pedantic point is that just because someone has 17 million subscribers on YouTube does not mean that every video they post will be seen be anywhere near that many of their subscribers. In fact actual views compared with subscribers is a metric that they are all trying to increase.  

But you are right about the impact of these people. YouTubers/podcasters/social media influencers will, if they are not already, drive a lot of the golf media exposure and increasingly they will be become even more relevant. Podcasts like No Laying Up are able to get the top stars on there now, MeandMyGolf had access to Rory and DJ recently for 15 minute YouTube videos that I suspect would be seen by many more people the golf companies want exposure to than the average PGA tour event would.  I know from my daughter and her friends behaviour that YouTubers/Instagram stars are huge in that demographic.  In golf I'd would not be surprised that if there was some kind of grudge match between Shiels/Finch and Crossfield/Coach then that would attract more younger viewers who advertisers are so enamoured with, than young people in that demographic who will watch the Open on Sky.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

Also Crossfield or Shiels individually have well over twice as many subscribers than the total print and digital sales of GM, Todays Golfer and Golf World combined.  http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/uk-ma...n-as-circulation-declines-average-6-per-cent/   Paige has nearly 12 times more instagram followers than their combined sales.  https://www.instagram.com/_paige.renee/?hl=en


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I suspect online content JamesR. However, in this modern world do not underestimate that. If she can show their product to 1.2m followers, her instagram following apparently, that is more important than then 30-40k that visit a women's tournament in person. Her reach is far greater than people coming through the gate.

There was a bloke on the radio the other night as I was driving home. He was a Youtuber, no idea what he does but that is a job in itself now apparently. He had 17m followers. He was asked jokingly if Ch4 had talked to him about a programme. He replied seriously, "I don't need Ch4". He is right. He puts something on Youtube and 17m people see it, more if they like and others see it. When was the last time 17m people watched a tv show in this country? Sponsors line up for these people because of their reach.
		
Click to expand...

The people who follow her on Instagram arenâ€™t doing it for her golf - they are on the whole following her because of her looks and waiting to see the next revealing outfit she will wear - it doesnâ€™t add anything to the game of golf , these people watching her on Instagram donâ€™t suddenly take up the game because of her - the people who actually go to the events and put money into the events are far more important that someone wearing a bikini on Instagram


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The people who follow her on Instagram arenâ€™t doing it for her golf - they are on the whole following her because of her looks and waiting to see the next revealing outfit she will wear - it doesnâ€™t add anything to the game of golf , these people watching her on Instagram donâ€™t suddenly take up the game because of her - the people who actually go to the events and put money into the events are far more important that someone wearing a bikini on Instagram
		
Click to expand...

She is providing exposure to the game and potentially changing the stuffy perception of golf to a certain demographic.  Even if only half a percent of her followers decide to give golf a try as it looks like fun what she is doing, she would have made a valuable contribution to the game.  As for if they continue then that is down to the clubs themselves.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Feb 8, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			But you still have degree of what's right - she never won, failed to qualify for most majors etc - is that sufficient background to be involved discussing the best of women's and men's golf or should it be a past player who played to a higher standard than her?

The point for me is that the quality of her golf is largely irrelevant to the role (all be it you need to have been a reasonable golfer) and it's her performance in her media role that is the key point - therefore no different to Paige.
		
Click to expand...

They're quite different in my opinion; one is trying to make a career out of being a presenter / sports media, the other is trying to grow her brand via social media and mostly skimpy outfits. I have nothing against either, but they're not doing the same thing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2018)

LP, you are not grasping the potential if you are dismissing her that easily. A little like golf committees still putting up notices on the noticeboard rather than emailing members, move with the times or you will be left behind. The European Tour are very good on this front and post some excellent stuff online.

HK - Spot on, it was the boxing match, still no idea who the people are and I don't care. The reach is interesting though. I accept that not all 17m followers will watch but the very fact that they CHOSE to follow these people suggests they are highly likely to watch at least some of it. Even if only 50% watch it that is still a bigger reach than 99% of domestic tv programmes now.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 8, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Also Crossfield or Shiels individually have well over twice as many subscribers than the total print and digital sales of GM, Todays Golfer and Golf World combined.  http://www.pressgazette.co.uk/uk-ma...n-as-circulation-declines-average-6-per-cent/   Paige has nearly 12 times more instagram followers than their combined sales.  https://www.instagram.com/_paige.renee/?hl=en

Click to expand...


I'd like to think that doesn't surprise you?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'd like to think that doesn't surprise you?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't overly surprised but a few may be surprised over the scale and reach of social media nowadays compared with traditional media.


----------



## jamielaing (Feb 8, 2018)

Paige gets a whole lot more grief than she deserves in my opinion. She's a good golfer but not good enough to make a living out of it so she's made a career out of being good looking while holding a golf club. People question whether she should do this or not and give her a good load of abuse for it but no-one cares when male athletes do similar with topless photos, calendars etc. 

None of us are good enough to have made it onto the upper levels of golf but love the sport. If I got a sponsors invite to play at an event because I looked good or had a presence online damn right I would take it, and so would everyone else here!

Fair play to her. She looks good, plays golf well and makes a fortune. I wish I could match her on any of those counts!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			LP, you are not grasping the potential if you are dismissing her that easily. A little like golf committees still putting up notices on the noticeboard rather than emailing members, move with the times or you will be left behind. The European Tour are very good on this front and post some excellent stuff online.

HK - Spot on, it was the boxing match, still no idea who the people are and I don't care. *The reach is interesting though. I accept that not all 17m followers will watch but the very fact that they CHOSE to follow these people suggests they are highly likely to watch at least some of it. Even if only 50% watch it that is still a bigger reach than 99% of domestic tv programmes now*.
		
Click to expand...

Think I read that 1.7 million streamed it live on their channels and the video have since been seen by over 20 million times now. Which is not too shabby for an amateur sporting event not being broadcast by any TV channel.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 8, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Think I read that 1.7 million streamed it live on their channels and the video have since been seen by over 20 million times now. Which is not too shabby for an amateur sporting event not being broadcast by any TV channel.
		
Click to expand...

It is fascinating stuff. We still measure big events by their tv figures but we ignore, or fail to understand, this new era of media. We are trying to embrace it at my firm, hence I have some enthusiasm for trying to understand it more. It is difficult to grasp at times the importance of this to an entire generation. It is the new way of doing things and those who dismiss it are effectively the same as those in the '50's who dismissed rock n' roll as just a fad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			LP, you are not grasping the potential if you are dismissing her that easily. A little like golf committees still putting up notices on the noticeboard rather than emailing members, move with the times or you will be left behind. The European Tour are very good on this front and post some excellent stuff online.

HK - Spot on, it was the boxing match, still no idea who the people are and I don't care. The reach is interesting though. I accept that not all 17m followers will watch but the very fact that they CHOSE to follow these people suggests they are highly likely to watch at least some of it. Even if only 50% watch it that is still a bigger reach than 99% of domestic tv programmes now.
		
Click to expand...

My post was aimed specifically at PS not at the use of Social Media in golf - players like Charley Hull will have more impact than someone who doesnâ€™t actually play the game - whilst doing junior golf speaking to the young girls and boys they arenâ€™t inspired by PS - itâ€™s Charley Hull or Creamer or Rory etc - people are drawn to the game by the people who are playing the game as opposed to someone who is pretty and played one event. I believe she has little to no impact on the game of golf right now. When you see PS she maybe wearing golf outfits but she isnâ€™t playing the game to any sort of level so how will she inspire people ? She is more than likely to attract pretty girls who can make a fortune plastering themselves wearing little on social media


----------



## Curls (Feb 8, 2018)

Because she's nice, good looking and wants to do some good for the world by tackling online abuse so other young girls don't have to deal with losers. Oh and earn a living while she's at it.

If that isn't a positive role model I don't know what is. Okay so she wears swimwear, it's not like she's doing adult entertainment. If you had a killer body and someone offered you a fortune to do Men Health you'd be down there like a shot. Easy to say otherwise when you've never been faced with that situation.

Get with the 90s lads, there are far less-talented doing far worse and guess what - they are idolised more. I think she's great for golf. It makes it look like a sport that young attractive people can enjoy, not like something sad old losers do when they're not on forums because it's too cold outside.

:smirk:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 8, 2018)

Curls said:



			Because she's nice, good looking and wants to do some good for the world by tackling online abuse so other young girls don't have to deal with losers. Oh and earn a living while she's at it.

If that isn't a positive role model I don't know what is. Okay so she wears swimwear, it's not like she's doing adult entertainment. If you had a killer body and someone offered you a fortune to do Men Health you'd be down there like a shot. Easy to say otherwise when you've never been faced with that situation.

Get with the 90s lads, there are far less-talented doing far worse and guess what - they are idolised more. I think she's great for golf. It makes it look like a sport that young attractive people can enjoy, not like something sad old losers do when they're not on forums because it's too cold outside.

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Exactamundo.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 8, 2018)

jamielaing said:



			Paige gets a whole lot more grief than she deserves in my opinion. She's a good golfer but not good enough to make a living out of it so she's made a career out of being good looking while holding a golf club. People question whether she should do this or not and give her a good load of abuse for it but no-one cares when male athletes do similar with topless photos, calendars etc. 

None of us are good enough to have made it onto the upper levels of golf but love the sport. If I got a sponsors invite to play at an event because I looked good or had a presence online damn right I would take it, and so would everyone else here!

Fair play to her. She looks good, plays golf well and makes a fortune. I wish I could match her on any of those counts!
		
Click to expand...

This!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2018)

jamielaing said:



			Paige gets a whole lot more grief than she deserves in my opinion. She's a good golfer but not good enough to make a living out of it so she's made a career out of being good looking while holding a golf club. People question whether she should do this or not and give her a good load of abuse for it but no-one cares when male athletes do similar with topless photos, calendars etc. 

None of us are good enough to have made it onto the upper levels of golf but love the sport. If I got a sponsors invite to play at an event because I looked good or had a presence online damn right I would take it, and so would everyone else here!

Fair play to her. She looks good, plays golf well and makes a fortune. I wish I could match her on any of those counts!
		
Click to expand...

100%


Curls said:



			Because she's nice, good looking and wants to do some good for the world by tackling online abuse so other young girls don't have to deal with losers. Oh and earn a living while she's at it.

If that isn't a positive role model I don't know what is. Okay so she wears swimwear, it's not like she's doing adult entertainment. If you had a killer body and someone offered you a fortune to do Men Health you'd be down there like a shot. Easy to say otherwise when you've never been faced with that situation.

Get with the 90s lads, there are far less-talented doing far worse and guess what - they are idolised more. I think she's great for golf. *It makes it look like a sport that young attractive people can enjoy, not like something sad old losers do when they're not on forums because it's too cold outside.
*
:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I'd certainly rather she was the image of golf than Donald Trump.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 8, 2018)

Curls said:



			Because she's nice, good looking and wants to do some good for the world by tackling online abuse so other young girls don't have to deal with losers. Oh and earn a living while she's at it.

If that isn't a positive role model I don't know what is. Okay so she wears swimwear, it's not like she's doing adult entertainment. If you had a killer body and someone offered you a fortune to do Men Health you'd be down there like a shot. Easy to say otherwise when you've never been faced with that situation.

Get with the 90s lads, there are far less-talented doing far worse and guess what - they are idolised more. I think she's great for golf. It makes it look like a sport that young attractive people can enjoy, not like something sad old losers do when they're not on forums because it's too cold outside.

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I agree with nearly all you say.
*I* just find it hard to imagine people being persuaded by social media and it's fans, because I am not. I don't use twitter or facebook and so don't see it's impact.
For me, personally, it's the exponents of a sport I have interest in, not media people.


----------



## Curls (Feb 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I agree with nearly all you say.
*I* just find it hard to imagine people being persuaded by social media and it's fans, because I am not. I don't use twitter or facebook and so don't see it's impact.
For me, personally, it's the exponents of a sport I have interest in, not media people.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, me too, but then we're not the younger generation who are influenced by these platforms, many of whom see Facebook as an out-dated site their dad's use to look up ex's.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2018)

The question should be "is Paige BAD for Women's golf"
If she's turning women and girls away from the game then she probably is.
But is she turning them away?
I doubt it.
If what she is doing doesn't hurt golf then why would anyone worry
In fact, if a miniscule number of her followers take up golf then that can only be good.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My post was aimed specifically at PS not at the use of Social Media in golf - *players like Charley Hull will have more impact than someone who doesnâ€™t actually play the game* - whilst doing junior golf speaking to the young girls and boys they arenâ€™t inspired by PS - itâ€™s Charley Hull or Creamer or Rory etc - people are drawn to the game by the people who are playing the game as opposed to someone who is pretty and played one event. I believe she has little to no impact on the game of golf right now. When you see PS she maybe wearing golf outfits but she isnâ€™t playing the game to any sort of level so how will she inspire people ? She is more than likely to attract pretty girls who can make a fortune plastering themselves wearing little on social media
		
Click to expand...

Different market I'd argue. Charlie Hull may well inspire young golfers who already have started playing the game. Paige has a much bigger reach where she can entice people to give it a try to begin with. Within female junior members of golf clubs Charlie Hull may well be better known, outside of junior golf Paige will resonate more with potential golfers just down to the number of followers she has. She has 130 times more Instagram followers than Charlie Hull.  Fully appreciate that there is a lot more to it than just down to followers on Instagram and that targets a specific demographic, but that can be a way into the sport for some and something Paige will be able to do a lot better than Charlie Hull.  Once they have started and want someone to look up to in terms of golfing ability then use Charlie for that.  Both can work.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I agree with nearly all you say.
*I just find it hard to imagine people being persuaded by social media and it's fans*, because I am not. I don't use twitter or facebook and so don't see it's impact.
For me, personally, it's the exponents of a sport I have interest in, not media people.
		
Click to expand...

I'd avoid concerts then where 1000s of kids watch YouTubers on stage playing video games.  It will blow your mind


----------



## User101 (Feb 8, 2018)

I've never heard of Charlie Hull.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			I agree with nearly all you say.
*I* just find it hard to imagine people being persuaded by social media and it's fans, because I am not. *I don't use twitter or facebook and so don't see it's impact.*
For me, personally, it's the exponents of a sport I have interest in, not media people.
		
Click to expand...

Middle of last year my department at work was sent to go on 'social media' training.  There was lots of moaning and groaning from some people accusing the company of forcing them to set up twitter and linkedin accounts, which the training was not doing.  It was more trying to show them how a curated social media presence is increasingly becoming a necessity in more and more professions.  And the trainer said to us that actually having an uptodate Linked in account is more useful for the individual in todays workforce than the company they work for.  But still some people refused and said they had not interest in it.

Then towards the end of last year we went through a round of redundancies and unfortunately some of the people on the course lost their jobs (not because of the lack of social media use I will add).  But when that happened I'd never had as many requests in my life to endorse these new converts to linkedin for their skills.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

Curls said:



			Fair point, me too, but then we're not the younger generation who are influenced by these platforms, many of whom see Facebook as an out-dated site their dad's use to look up ex's.
		
Click to expand...

And social media is incredibly powerful way of communication - as Labour in UK have proven and Trump in US is doing.  My lad's job is the Promotions Manager for a big nightclub in Sheffield - and a key part of his job is spreading the word and engaging with folk through various social media - and he uses different forms of social media to use to engage with different groups in different ways.  But he knows all about this - he's 25.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 8, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I've never heard of Charlie Hull.
		
Click to expand...

oops - spello - Charley Hull


----------



## User101 (Feb 8, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			oops - spello - Charley Hull 

Click to expand...

Says it all doesn't it...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 8, 2018)

Is she good for the game? Perhaps if she was winning everything and majors, then she might be. As she is, I doubt she has any influence on females of any age taking up or playing the game.
The World is full of reality tv persons and social media milkers, but actually winning and being the best is what makes people pay attention to you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Different market I'd argue. Charlie Hull may well inspire young golfers who already have started playing the game. Paige has a much bigger reach where she can entice people to give it a try to begin with. Within female junior members of golf clubs Charlie Hull may well be better known, outside of junior golf Paige will resonate more with potential golfers just down to the number of followers she has. She has 130 times more Instagram followers than Charlie Hull.  Fully appreciate that there is a lot more to it than just down to followers on Instagram and that targets a specific demographic, but that can be a way into the sport for some and something Paige will be able to do a lot better than Charlie Hull.  Once they have started and want someone to look up to in terms of golfing ability then use Charlie for that.  Both can work.
		
Click to expand...

She does have a lot more followers than Charley Hull - but I suspect most of those extra followers arenâ€™t following her because of golf - 

It is a different market - Hull for the golf market and PS for the social media celeb market - the market were people are only interested in what someone is doing or wearing or sleeping with etc not what Golf Comp they are playing in 

People wonâ€™t connect PS to golf because she doesnâ€™t play on any tour - they donâ€™t see her alongside the likes of Lewis , Ko - they see her along the likes of the Khadashians - someone who is known via social media not via their ability to play a sport. 

PS will have a connection to social media fame - not to a sport imo -

Golf on social media will be getting more from the likes of Lexi Thompson - successful lady golfers


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 8, 2018)

I've just popped on to Paige's Facebook page and surprise, surprise it's nearly all about golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is she good for the game? Perhaps if she was winning everything and majors, then she might be. As she is, I doubt she has any influence on females of any age taking up or playing the game.
The World is full of reality tv persons and social media milkers, but actually winning and being the best is what makes people pay attention to you.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed and Spirinac is not going to get anyone making that connection between golf, her profile and social media. They will simply see an online celebrity. That said, there are some on twitter that are just average, indeed relative new golfers (The Jazzy Golfer, Mother of Golfers etc) who are working hard to grow the ladies game. They play but then don't have the same media profile as Spiranac so can't get the word  out to as many


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Is she good for the game? Perhaps if she was winning everything and majors, then she might be. As she is, I doubt she has any influence on females of any age taking up or playing the game.
The World is full of reality tv persons and social media milkers, *but actually winning and being the best is what makes people pay attention to you.*

Click to expand...

Genuine question, without looking could you name me any of the current top 3 ranked women golfers?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She does have a lot more followers than Charley Hull - but I suspect most of those extra followers arenâ€™t following her because of golf - 

It is a different market - Hull for the golf market and PS for the social media celeb market - the market were people are only interested in what someone is doing or wearing or sleeping with etc not what Golf Comp they are playing in 

*People wonâ€™t connect PS to golf because she doesnâ€™t play on any tour *- they donâ€™t see her alongside the likes of Lewis , Ko - they see her along the likes of the Khadashians - someone who is known via social media not via their ability to play a sport. 

PS will have a connection to social media fame - not to a sport imo -

Golf on social media will be getting more from the likes of Lexi Thompson - successful lady golfers
		
Click to expand...

If they are accessing her through Instagram they will have to be pretty stupid not to, seeing as well over half of her posts involve her hitting golf shots or playing golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2018)

Feng the Chinese lady, only as she went to #1 and the first Chinese lady to do so. After that, struggling and assume they'll be Korean.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Genuine question, without looking could you name me any of the current top 3 ranked women golfers?
		
Click to expand...

Feng , Ryu , Park/Thompson or might be Jutangurn 




Hacker Khan said:



			If they are accessing her through Instagram they will have to be pretty stupid not to, seeing as well over half of her posts involve her hitting golf shots or playing golf.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect most will be looking at what she is wearing as opposed to playing a golf shot


----------



## DRW (Feb 8, 2018)

Just done a google search:-

https://www.instagram.com/_paige.renee/?hl=en

pretty hard not to notice she is a golfer from the pictures.

Asked son if he had heard of her, no:rofl:


----------



## JamesR (Feb 8, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			pretty hard not to notice she is a golfer
		
Click to expand...

Really, I only noticed the T&A!


----------



## IainP (Feb 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Really, I only noticed the T&A!
		
Click to expand...

Toes & Ankles ?  :rofl:


----------



## JamesR (Feb 8, 2018)

IainP said:



			Toes & Ankles ?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Close


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			Really, I only noticed the T&A!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - thatâ€™s why people follow her and thatâ€™s why everyone watches her on social media - not because of a club she is swinging but because of those clothes she wears - she could be swinging a baseball bat - people wouldnâ€™t care


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly - thatâ€™s why people follow her and thatâ€™s why everyone watches her on social media - not because of a club she is swinging but because of those clothes she wears - she could be swinging a baseball bat - people wouldnâ€™t care
		
Click to expand...

meh shes got a cracking rack


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly - thatâ€™s why people follow her and thatâ€™s why everyone watches her on social media - not because of a club she is swinging but because of those clothes she wears - she could be swinging a baseball bat - people wouldnâ€™t care
		
Click to expand...

I agree people do not follow her to get tips to cure their driver slice.  But does it matter why people follow her, if when they get there she is highlighting golf many times?  Golf can't afford to be so precious to say you can only encourage people to follow people playing golf on social media who have won 2 majors.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			meh shes got a cracking rack
		
Click to expand...

I had to look at that twice......


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			I had to look at that twice......


Click to expand...

Have you recovered yet?


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 9, 2018)

Pretty much every time anyone sees an image of Spirinac they will also see the word golf. As well as promoting herself, she is also promoting golf. I think its hilarious reading some of the Victorian comments across this thread and several others in the past. Lets be honest here, pretty much every guy likes the look of a pretty woman, and will have been a bit laddish in their comments in the past. We might want to appear a little prim and proper in public but c'mon, be honest with yourself at least.

Yes I clicked on the instagram link, and yes she is a bit tasty. But 5 secs later I've moved on to something else a little more engaging of the mind.

Is she a good role model? Yes she is. She's broke no laws, well at least not in the western world. And she making best use of her talents. Good luck to her.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Pretty much every time anyone sees an image of Spirinac they will also see the word golf. As well as promoting herself, she is also promoting golf. I think its hilarious reading some of the Victorian comments across this thread and several others in the past. Lets be honest here, pretty much every guy likes the look of a pretty woman, and will have been a bit laddish in their comments in the past. We might want to appear a little prim and proper in public but c'mon, be honest with yourself at least.

Yes I clicked on the instagram link, and yes she is a bit tasty. But 5 secs later I've moved on to something else a little more engaging of the mind.

Is she a good role model? Yes she is. She's broke no laws, well at least not in the western world. And she making best use of her talents. Good luck to her.
		
Click to expand...

better roll model than dele alli lol


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			And she making best use of her talents. Good luck to her.
		
Click to expand...

A balcony bra might push her further up the rankings...... I nearly put a w in there!!


----------



## Slab (Feb 9, 2018)

Take away the golf club and replace it with a microphone (or reality TV camera) and suddenly sheâ€™d be seen as way overdressed (if not necessarily conservative)

I donâ€™t see why the standards/expectations of being a role model should be variable depending on the activity

There are a lot worse than her out thereâ€¦


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 9, 2018)

Slab said:



			Take away the golf club and replace it with a microphone (or reality TV camera) and suddenly sheâ€™d be seen as way overdressed (if not necessarily conservative)

I donâ€™t see why the standards/expectations of being a role model should be variable depending on the activity

There are a lot worse than her out thereâ€¦
		
Click to expand...

A role model is someone others  look at to emulate. 
She is a pretty girl who uses her social media so she doesnâ€™t have to do a normal job, and happens to dabble with golf. 
She isnâ€™t a professional golfer earning her living on the ladies tour, knowing that failure at that event will mean next to no money if any at all.
She might be a role model for those wanting to be social media darlings, but as a female golfer she isnâ€™t.


----------



## Curls (Feb 9, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A role model is someone others  look at to emulate. 
She is a pretty girl who uses her social media so she doesnâ€™t have to do a normal job, and happens to dabble with golf. 
She isnâ€™t a professional golfer earning her living on the ladies tour, knowing that failure at that event will mean next to no money if any at all.
She might be a role model for those wanting to be social media darlings, but as a female golfer she isnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

What about as an ambassador for the prevention of online bullying?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 9, 2018)

Curls said:



			What about as an ambassador for the prevention of online bullying?
		
Click to expand...

Has nothing to do with â€œis she good for female golfâ€.
What you ask is a separate question.


----------



## Curls (Feb 9, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Has nothing to do with â€œis she good for female golfâ€.
What you ask is a separate question.
		
Click to expand...

You referred to her status as a role model, which is what I was referring to.


----------



## mhwgc (Feb 9, 2018)

Surely only women are in a position to really answer this!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 9, 2018)

Curls said:



			You referred to her status as a role model, which is what I was referring to.
		
Click to expand...

#109 referred to her as a role model.
I was putting a different opinion on that.


----------



## Curls (Feb 9, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			#109 referred to her as a role model.
I was putting a different opinion on that.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, which is what I was referring to! Think there's some confusion here chap, I've already said I think she's great for golf so I know we don't agree on that but I think to say she isn't a role model for anyone other than wannabe media darlings is a bit harsh, she's doing a lot more with her profile for the greater good (and golf imo) than a great many social influencers. 

Happy to agree to disagree about the golf thing, but she seems to be a decent person going out of her way to make the online community a better place and for that she has my admiration - to me she is a role model. I don't think we get to decide what group she is a role model to. Is David Beckham a role model for footballers? Models? Aspiring fashionistas? Or is he just a role model to young men because he conducts himself well.

Apart from the whole Rebecca Loos thing


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 9, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A role model is someone others  look at to emulate. 
She is a pretty girl who uses her social media so she doesnâ€™t have to do a normal job, and happens to dabble with golf. 
*She isnâ€™t a professional golfer* earning her living on the ladies tour, knowing that failure at that event will mean next to no money if any at all.
She might be a role model for those wanting to be social media darlings, but as a female golfer she isnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

I believe that she is a professional golfer.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 9, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I believe that she is a professional golfer.
		
Click to expand...

You didnt highlight the rest of the sentence for full context...."....earing her living on the ladies tour"..and that is the important part.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Feb 9, 2018)

http://www.golf.com/knockdown/2017/...ial-media-set-controversial-golf-star-soaring

Long read but shows you what she has gone through.

Fair play to the young lady; this thread is 13 pages deep - she has obviously had some impact on people.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 9, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			A role model is someone others  look at to emulate. 
She is a pretty girl who *uses her social media* *so she doesnâ€™t have to do a normal job*, and happens to dabble with golf. 
She isnâ€™t a professional golfer earning her living on the ladies tour, knowing that failure at that event will mean next to no money if any at all.
She might be a role model for those wanting to be social media darlings, but as a female golfer she isnâ€™t.
		
Click to expand...

Is 'not having a normal golf job' a crime nowadays.  Are 'jobs' that people have created for themselves from social media not proper ones? Are the YouTubers making shed loads of money wasting their lives away on frivolous endevours? Has Crossfield got a normal job, Shiels?? Do they dream of going back to being anonymous club pros? Should they hang their heads in shame as they attract a different demographic to the game?


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2018)

She has a very flexilble swing, and seems like she has some personality. Certainly not bad for ladies golf in my opinion, so let her get on with it. 

I enjoyed the vlog she did with Mark Crossfield, though it was disappointingly very cold, so she was well wrapped up.


----------



## DaveTheHead00 (Feb 10, 2018)

Good For golf and cyber bullying. She is using her popularity to get a message out to as many people as possible that bullying online is not acceptable and using golf to do that in schools is a great impact on both the sport and cyber bullying. The best thing she could do to silence critics is get back on the LPGA. Starting climbing the leader boards and concentrate on her golf.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 10, 2018)

Reading Paigeâ€˜s Twitter feed today makes me wonder if she reads the forum. Although there are probably clumps of sad gits having chats like this all over the golfing intranet!


----------



## User101 (Feb 10, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Reading Paigeâ€˜s Twitter feed today makes me wonder if she reads the forum.
		
Click to expand...


I suspect she's done a bit of googling and found this topic, wonder if I'll get name checked :whoo:


----------



## Curls (Feb 10, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Reading Paigeâ€˜s Twitter feed today makes me wonder if she reads the forum. Although there are probably clumps of sad gits having chats like this all over the golfing intranet! 

Click to expand...

Just looked it up, yeah I suspect she's seen the thread title at least, probably didn't read the comments, she knows what's coming at this stage...

Hopefully it won't put her off doing a lesson for GM. Now there's a prize people would take a day off from work and travel the country for


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 10, 2018)

An attractive, no stunning, individual posts pictures and videos whilst wearing minimal and skin tight clothing. Anyone not expecting that to be discussed is beyond naive. Blimey she herself would be gutted were it not discussed. Why else does she post how she does? It is to create discussion and publicity.


----------



## drdel (Feb 10, 2018)

Plenty of attractive ladies taking advantage of their looks - if it works good luck to them. I guess Blair O'Neil passed the audition on the Golf Channel based entirely on her golf prowess.

Why shouldn't Spirinac try and succeed in whatever she chooses: that she has an interest in golf is fine and won't hurt the sport and might just widen its audience - nobody is being forced to watch or follow her. 

Being dammed for being attractive and female seems a tad perverse.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2018)

Assume people mean this post https://twitter.com/PaigeSpiranac/status/962109290466000897

She has a point. If she can raise the profile of golf and cyber bullying and indeed be a positive influence to many through social medial then why not. She certainly makes a good point about golf being inclusive


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 16, 2018)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/amp.ti...in-one-first-shot-pxg-irons-152653?source=dam

Not bad going.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2018)

...and Kim Jong-un was her caddy?


----------



## Curls (Mar 16, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...and Kim Jong-un was her caddy? 

Click to expand...

It was verified by several people at the event, one of whom is the editor of a well respected golf magazine. Regardless, it won't make me part with $400 per iron.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 17, 2018)

As to whether she is "good for golf" depends on the demographic of her following - ie are her following already engaged with golf in some way or other - or not?  I have no way of knowing, but l suspect that few people without an existing connection of some kind  to golf will have heard of her? I'd suggest that unless you are reaching "non-believers" then you are not really advancing tne cause?

But anyone who loves the game, who openly proclaims such,  and who has a high profile, certainly ain't harming the game.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 17, 2018)

Curls said:



			It was verified by several people at the event, one of whom is the editor of a well respected golf magazine. Regardless, it won't make me part with $400 per iron.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get it - she played a par 5 before that and reckoned she didn't hit an iron...........sounds unlikely!


----------



## Curls (Mar 17, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			I don't get it - she played a par 5 before that and reckoned she didn't hit an iron...........sounds unlikely!
		
Click to expand...

if you think a girl can't hit a par 5 in 2 you've been playing with the wrong girls


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 17, 2018)

Curls said:



			if you think a girl can't hit a par 5 in 2 you've been playing with the wrong girls
		
Click to expand...

Based on her record in tournaments I am not convinced she can hit a par 5 in 4


----------



## Curls (Mar 17, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			Based on her record in tournaments I am not convinced she can hit a par 5 in 4 

Click to expand...

Lol. Look up her record.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 17, 2018)

Curls said:



			Lol. Look up her record.
		
Click to expand...

I did.....3 LPGA/LET events, best finish +9, tied for 58th. Missed the cut in the other 2. Hardly awe inspiring!


----------



## Curls (Mar 18, 2018)

SteveJay said:



			I did.....3 LPGA/LET events, best finish +9, tied for 58th. Missed the cut in the other 2. Hardly awe inspiring!
		
Click to expand...

Her college record is excellent, she could easily reach a par 5 in two and beat most people on here off the stick - you and I included!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2018)

Curls said:



			Her college record is excellent, she could easily reach a par 5 in two and beat most people on here off the stick - you and I included!
		
Click to expand...

Plus sheâ€™s bloody gorgeous


----------



## Squeakycretin (Mar 18, 2018)

Couldn't care less about her pro career. If she wants to further herself by looking hot, so what?

As someone who likes golf, what's wrong with watching a pretty female swing a club?


----------



## makaveli (Mar 23, 2018)

I think is way better for men's Instagram rather then women's golf (imho)


----------



## Dogma (Mar 23, 2018)

She went up in my estimation when she wiped the floor with that @lloydigolf on Instagram after he posted a whiney post about women golfers getting more follows due to their looks.


----------

